# Where to buy bulk aluminum dishes?



## flyfishjeep (Jul 8, 2010)

I hate going to the grocery store and spending $2-$3 per container just to make a batch of beans or to put the meat in once it's resting.

I saw on somebody's Qview that they had a bulk pack of these tins.  Where do you guys/gals get them from?

Do you get them from a local supplier or is there a website that sells this stuff?

Thanks,

flyfishjeep


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 8, 2010)

HI we go to SAM's or Costco to get our pans they have usually 2 different sizes i get the small.

I have seen them at Big Lots but the $$$ is way out of site,,,We get 24-30 for about 10.00 i think. The wife buys them LOL

Maybe on the internet at Sam's or Costco???

Good smoking...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're talking about the throw-away foil pans, we have a discount kitchen supply store here. Depending on the sizes, I buy them anywhere from 35 cents to 59 cents each, if I buy at least 10 of a size. One at a time might be 49 cents to 74 cents each. Lids are separate.

Bearcarver


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 8, 2010)

Look over these, not sure of you can find what you want

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=foil+pans&x=0&y=0


----------



## Dutch (Jul 8, 2010)

You should find what you're looking for at just about any restaurant supply. You can find them in bulk for sale on the internet, but what you end up paying for shipping doesn't really save you anything unless you find a seller that is offering free shipping.


----------



## matts (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been getting them at the dollar store.


----------



## smokey2569 (Jul 8, 2010)

I was buying them at the supermarket for close to a $1 each. I then realized that BJs has the same size I buy at the supermarket in a package of 30 I think. They are about $8 for the package. Thats about $.25 each.

They are not the full buffet trays, but the half ones. They are perfect size for 1 batch of Dutch's Beans if that helps you gauge the size.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 8, 2010)

Restaurant depot sells them in cases


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

I get them at Sams Club just got some the other day


----------



## cricky101 (Jul 8, 2010)

MattS said:


> I have been getting them at the dollar store.


Me too. Usually a two-pack (depending on size) for $1. Not the greatest deal out there, but definitely cheaper than buying them at the grocery store. Last time I did that it was close to $3 for a two-pack of "bean-sized" pans.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the tips!

I don't belong to sam's (probably will change that), but I think I could find a restraunt supply store in Knoxville somewhere. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 8, 2010)

Resteraunt supply is where I get mine.


----------



## memphisbud (Jul 8, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> I get them at Sams Club just got some the other day


Me also....half size aluminum chaffing dishes...qty. 30, price, <$10...go through about 50 a year.


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 8, 2010)

Why not hit up the restaurant supply and do a one time buy of some buffet pans and what not and just wash them. You'd have good quality stuff that would last forever and problem solved


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2010)

Any restaurant supply will have Stainless Steam pans in many sizes. Once you dump a pan of beans you will appreciate this tip. They clean up with dollar store oven cleaner real well. They are not expensive at all. The one in the pic will hold two large pork loins and was about 15.00 +- well worth the money.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 8, 2010)

Much better buy if they have the sizes you want, you can wrap the outside with foil to help with cleanup.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 9, 2010)

I dumped the beans the time before last!  I went to the store and bought a dish that had the metal handls around the outside. 

I carried it inside like it was my first born!

I think you're right about getting the s.s pans.  It would be easier than throwing something away after 1 use.

Thanks!

 


meateater said:


> Any restaurant supply will have Stainless Steam pans in many sizes. Once you dump a pan of beans you will appreciate this tip. They clean up with dollar store oven cleaner real well. They are not expensive at all. The one in the pic will hold two large pork loins and was about 15.00 +- well worth the money.


----------



## wildflower (Jul 9, 2010)

I put the aluminum chaffing dishes inside the ss dish, less clean up and is strong


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 9, 2010)

I buy the large rolls of foil and line the chafer pans with foil and fold over the outside - almost no cleanup afterwards


----------



## tank (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought a pack of 30 at SAMs for 8 dollars.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 8, 2010)

I hate going to the grocery store and spending $2-$3 per container just to make a batch of beans or to put the meat in once it's resting.

I saw on somebody's Qview that they had a bulk pack of these tins.  Where do you guys/gals get them from?

Do you get them from a local supplier or is there a website that sells this stuff?

Thanks,

flyfishjeep


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 8, 2010)

HI we go to SAM's or Costco to get our pans they have usually 2 different sizes i get the small.

I have seen them at Big Lots but the $$$ is way out of site,,,We get 24-30 for about 10.00 i think. The wife buys them LOL

Maybe on the internet at Sam's or Costco???

Good smoking...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're talking about the throw-away foil pans, we have a discount kitchen supply store here. Depending on the sizes, I buy them anywhere from 35 cents to 59 cents each, if I buy at least 10 of a size. One at a time might be 49 cents to 74 cents each. Lids are separate.

Bearcarver


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 8, 2010)

Look over these, not sure of you can find what you want

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=foil+pans&x=0&y=0


----------



## Dutch (Jul 8, 2010)

You should find what you're looking for at just about any restaurant supply. You can find them in bulk for sale on the internet, but what you end up paying for shipping doesn't really save you anything unless you find a seller that is offering free shipping.


----------



## matts (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been getting them at the dollar store.


----------



## smokey2569 (Jul 8, 2010)

I was buying them at the supermarket for close to a $1 each. I then realized that BJs has the same size I buy at the supermarket in a package of 30 I think. They are about $8 for the package. Thats about $.25 each.

They are not the full buffet trays, but the half ones. They are perfect size for 1 batch of Dutch's Beans if that helps you gauge the size.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 8, 2010)

Restaurant depot sells them in cases


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

I get them at Sams Club just got some the other day


----------



## cricky101 (Jul 8, 2010)

MattS said:


> I have been getting them at the dollar store.


Me too. Usually a two-pack (depending on size) for $1. Not the greatest deal out there, but definitely cheaper than buying them at the grocery store. Last time I did that it was close to $3 for a two-pack of "bean-sized" pans.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the tips!

I don't belong to sam's (probably will change that), but I think I could find a restraunt supply store in Knoxville somewhere. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 8, 2010)

Resteraunt supply is where I get mine.


----------



## memphisbud (Jul 8, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> I get them at Sams Club just got some the other day


Me also....half size aluminum chaffing dishes...qty. 30, price, <$10...go through about 50 a year.


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 8, 2010)

Why not hit up the restaurant supply and do a one time buy of some buffet pans and what not and just wash them. You'd have good quality stuff that would last forever and problem solved


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2010)

Any restaurant supply will have Stainless Steam pans in many sizes. Once you dump a pan of beans you will appreciate this tip. They clean up with dollar store oven cleaner real well. They are not expensive at all. The one in the pic will hold two large pork loins and was about 15.00 +- well worth the money.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 8, 2010)

Much better buy if they have the sizes you want, you can wrap the outside with foil to help with cleanup.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 9, 2010)

I dumped the beans the time before last!  I went to the store and bought a dish that had the metal handls around the outside. 

I carried it inside like it was my first born!

I think you're right about getting the s.s pans.  It would be easier than throwing something away after 1 use.

Thanks!

 


meateater said:


> Any restaurant supply will have Stainless Steam pans in many sizes. Once you dump a pan of beans you will appreciate this tip. They clean up with dollar store oven cleaner real well. They are not expensive at all. The one in the pic will hold two large pork loins and was about 15.00 +- well worth the money.


----------



## wildflower (Jul 9, 2010)

I put the aluminum chaffing dishes inside the ss dish, less clean up and is strong


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 9, 2010)

I buy the large rolls of foil and line the chafer pans with foil and fold over the outside - almost no cleanup afterwards


----------



## tank (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought a pack of 30 at SAMs for 8 dollars.


----------

